# Sage DTP the way to go?



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

Hi all,

Looking to buy my first machine and I'm thinking of the Sage duo temp pro.

Is this a good plan?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

DTP is a great entry level machine, and is a pleasure to use. Takes a lot of the newbie hassle away from the process.

Will you be grinding beans fresh? Need to factor in budget for grinder also if that's the case.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

The plan will be to grind beans fresh but my plan is to buy one thing at a time and pretend not to total it up!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Weymouth said:


> The plan will be to grind beans fresh but my plan is to buy one thing at a time and pretend not to total it up!


Just do it all in one go, like ripping off a plaster


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

The past couple of years there've been some decent black friday deals on the dtp so it may be worth waiting til next month. Lakeland will pricematch most sellers & have a decent warranty.


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Don't you want to buy the double boiler ? I mean it's just a few bucks more.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> The past couple of years there've been some decent black friday deals on the dtp so it may be worth waiting til next month. Lakeland will pricematch most sellers & have a decent warranty.


I think I will have to wait a while anyway due to cash flow. My plan is to buy from Lakeland.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

oracleuser said:


> Don't you want to buy the double boiler ? I mean it's just a few bucks more.


Quite a few more


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I got a refurbished DTP with thinking that I will either run it until it dies or upgrade early.

It's been over a year and you really have to pay quite a bit more to get anything worthwhile an upgrade.

It's slow, but I like it overall.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I had a look at the DTP and DE and DB in Lakeland and John Lewis. They were alll bigger than I expected. They all looked well enough built. I didn't love the plastic top but overall I still think the DTP will be the one I go for and get a separate grinder.


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

If you fancy saving some cash I have a DTP and SGP which are hardly used that I'd happily let go.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

I notice prices going up and down for the DTP. At least Lakeland price matches.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Weymouth said:


> I notice prices going up and down for the DTP. At least Lakeland price matches.


'Tis the season for the price to go up a bit so the black Friday deals look that much more like a saving.


----------



## bubbles (Sep 23, 2018)

AndyJH said:


> If you fancy saving some cash I have a DTP and SGP which are hardly used that I'd happily let go.


How much would you be selling the duo temp pro for? how old is it

I might ne interested if forum member who started this thread isn't.


----------



## Weymouth (Oct 2, 2018)

bubbles said:


> How much would you be selling the duo temp pro for? how old is it
> 
> I might ne interested if forum member who started this thread isn't.


Carry on mate I'm still researching









@AndyJH


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

bubbles said:


> How much would you be selling the duo temp pro for? how old is it
> 
> I might ne interested if forum member who started this thread isn't.


Replied to your wanted add


----------



## Mark1966 (Oct 25, 2018)

Im in the market for one of these...hopefully some deals will come up on Black Friday?


----------

